# Cape Lookout May 14-17



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello humans, I hope this message finds you all in good health.
For the last couple of weeks myself, both of my brothers and my dad have been feverishly toiling over stacked tupaware containers filled with water in our freezers, as well as tying river rigs around the clock, only breaking for keystones. In addition, I constructed a rack for the front of my truck which I am only slightly concerned will break off while driving down the highway now that I see how truly heavy three coolers are when full of ice. 
Regardless of the obstacles, three of us will depart Greensboro, NC at dawn tomorrow, May 14th, and make our way to Davis, NC. We plan to stop at Neuse Sporting Goods to bask in the glory of new fishing rods on the way.
One of my brothers is a member here. He is driving a worn out 2003 Dodge Dakota from Massachusetts and taking the same ferry as the rest of us. He is on the highway heading south right now and the success of his pavement journey depends solely on the temperament of the fishing gods. If he has any mechanical issues he understands that we will leave him as dead and continue with our plans. I will report back and post photos along the way.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

This did not help.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Loading


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks good. Good luck on the trip.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Guess where we are


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Pig in a Puppy!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Loading


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Wish I was there with ya! My CALO trip this Spring fell victim to the current economic terrorism and unconstitutional travel bans. Catch'em and post pics brother, I'll be there with ya in SPIRIT... so have an extra beer for old Redhorse around the fire for me ;-)


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Will do.

Just set up camp.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We fished a few hours in the dark in front of camp last night between the jetty and point. An hour after low tide a few whiting blitzed and one spot took bait. This AM before breakfast Mr. Ray took my blue rig for a walk up the beach. We are heading to the jetty at dead low tide this AM so we can keep the trucks on firm sand then making our way to the point.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Morning shots as tribute to the Spanish gods.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The bite has been very slow but everyone is still in good spirits. We fished the point yesterday on incoming tide through high with only one nice whiting and two blues. We were cut off about 6 times by Mr. Spinner and decided to stop giving him tackle.
While on the point I felt it was rediculous how close the boats were driving and I was cut off once. There are so many boats out today that I refuse to go back to the point. 

Last night we managed a couple more blues after dark and are trying it again today.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Our early morning drinking has been rewarded. My youngest brother's first surf fishing camping trip and he got this. 2.6 lbs.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Some good eating right there.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

well...he has his dinner, where is yours?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Continue the drinking until moral improves


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

At Neuse that pomp weighed 3.2. My brother is going to get his first citation. 
Yesterday afternoon I caught this 16" gray trout on a blues rig. Right after that I battled with a toothy for about half an hour before losing him to a broken shock leader in the suds. I had a few too many drinks right after that and went to bed early, around 5pm. I woke up at 12:30am and was disappointed to find everyone else was asleep in their tents when there were fish to be caught. We just got home and everyone had a great time. I hope to get back soon.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for the report. You always provide a good story.


----------

